# Beginner Mirror polish



## Gjackson98

I have seen a few thread here about hints and tools regarding how to Mirror polish a blade.
I am still little unclear regarding the polishing method and when do I know its time to move up the grits. 
Please help answering the question below, more detail the better  Cheers! 

What polishing tool do you use?
What polishing method do you follow? 
Any advise for a beginner?


----------



## M1k3

I used sandpaper. I bought 2 packs of Gator automotive sandpaper, starting at 400, ending at 2000. I should of bought some in the 200-300 range also.

Advice? Dull the edge just enough to not cut you and the sandpaper, but able to be brought back easily. Use some kind of backing/holder, it'll save you cramps. Use full strokes, especially in the finishing stage, don't want J-hooks. Use alternating parallel and perpendicular strokes, helps you know if you removed the previous grits scratches. WD-40 or similar is your friend. Be patient. You can also finish with simichrome or similar polishing compound.

Once done, you will be proud. Feel accomplished. And also feel like, why did I punish myself.


----------



## Gjackson98

M1k3 said:


> I used sandpaper. I bought 2 packs of Gator automotive sandpaper, starting at 400, ending at 2000. I should of bought some in the 200-300 range also.
> 
> Advice? Dull the edge just enough to not cut you and the sandpaper, but able to be brought back easily. Use some kind of backing/holder, it'll save you cramps. Use full strokes, especially in the finishing stage, don't want J-hooks. Use alternating parallel and perpendicular strokes, helps you know if you removed the previous grits scratches. WD-40 or similar is your friend. Be patient. You can also finish with simichrome or similar polishing compound.
> 
> Once done, you will be proud. Feel accomplished. And also feel like, why did I punish myself.


Thank you so much man! thats very helpful! What do you use WD-40 for?


----------



## CiderBear

@M1k3 how do you dull your edge?


----------



## M1k3

Gjackson98 said:


> Thank you so much man! thats very helpful! What do you use WD-40 for?



Lubricant, extends the life of the sandpaper and less cramps 



CiderBear said:


> @M1k3 how do you dull your edge?



Breadknife the edge.


----------



## ian

Alternatively, cut 500 lbs of carrots. Whichever's easier.

Edit: I've done a sandpaper mirror a couple times. Takes forever, and you have to be super certain you remove the previous scratches. Hence M1k3's good suggestion to alternate the direction of the stroke with the grit. After all that effort, I've usually been like: meh... looks fancy, but food release is a bit worse.


----------



## Gjackson98

ian said:


> Alternatively, cut 500 lbs of carrots. Whichever's easier.
> 
> Edit: I've done a sandpaper mirror a couple times. Takes forever, and you have to be super certain you remove the previous scratches. Hence M1k3's good suggestion to alternate the direction of the stroke with the grit. After all that effort, I've usually been like: meh... looks fancy, but food release is a bit worse.



Yeah fully agree; I figure I should at least try everything ones


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> After all that effort, I've usually been like: meh... looks fancy, but food release is a bit worse.


----------



## dsk

I did the sandpaper thing too. I hated myself afterwards. It was also kind of sloppy and looks like a really old scratched up mirror. That said I don't mind it but I think stiction increased. When the time comes to thin the knife I definitely won't bother polishing it again now that I know exactly how careful through the process I have to be.


----------



## Nemo

M1k3 said:


> Breadknife the edge.


I'm sure that you do this, but I think it's important to emphasise that if you breadknife very gently on a fine stone, it will be vey easy to resharpen.


----------



## Nemo

dsk said:


> I did the sandpaper thing too. I hated myself afterwards. It was also kind of sloppy and looks like a really old scratched up mirror. That said I don't mind it but I think stiction increased. When the time comes to thin the knife I definitely won't bother polishing it again now that I know exactly how careful through the process I have to be.


Yep, mirror polish sucks for food release. 

Natural stone almost-mirror polishes (I'm thinking of my soft uchi) are much better, though. Go figure.


----------



## Gjackson98

Nemo said:


> Yep, mirror polish sucks for food release.
> 
> Natural stone almost-mirror polishes (I'm thinking of my soft uchi) are much better, though. Go figure.


Thank Nemo! That actually leads to my next question, when to use finger stone?


----------



## da_mich*

Hello, 
have you seen my post? Very fast and easy method for mirror polish.

Link:
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/before-after-restauration.43032/#post-633832


----------



## Gjackson98

da_mich* said:


> Hello,
> have you seen my post? Very fast and easy method for mirror polish.
> 
> Link:
> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/before-after-restauration.43032/#post-633832



I just went through it! That’s an awesome instruction! Thank you!


----------



## da_mich*

Gjackson98 said:


> I just went through it! That’s an awesome instruction! Thank you!



I mirror polished a few blades by hand before but it needs a lot of time.... hours and hours..... after a few blades i saw the sander at the regal. Hilti WFO 280 is the real deal for mirror polish  Its a god  . But i think a cheap sander will give you a nice mirror polish too. It does not have to be a sander for 500$.


----------



## Gjackson98

da_mich* said:


> I mirror polished a few blades by hand before but it needs a lot of time.... hours and hours..... after a few blades i saw the sander at the regal. Hilti WFO 280 is the real deal for mirror polish  Its a god  . But i think a cheap sander will give you a nice mirror polish too. It does not have to be a sander for 500$.



Never imagined using electrical sander for this kind of job lol, maybe I will give it a try on a cheap blade some time in the future!


----------



## ButlerHoosierChef

Besides a sander can you use a water wheel?


----------



## da_mich*

ButlerHoosierChef said:


> Besides a sander can you use a water wheel?



A water wheel ist not for polishing. The grit level is to low.


----------



## Lol-x

How you start out depends on the starting surfaces of the knife blade.
You can buy specialist 3M green buffing pads which I think are made for the car industry which are very fine and may be initially used with water along the length of the blade.
Then use a small buffing wheel (like a Dremel buffing wheel or slightly larger) that you can buy on eBay and use it in a cordless drill (I use Makita) using Austosol or some other polishing compound can work well. Be careful and buff evenly and you should get satisfying results. This takes patience and care.


----------



## da_mich*

Today i restored a Misono with the Electric Sander method. Maybe it´s interesting for you:


----------

